# Easy growing multi-florals



## eggshells (Aug 3, 2011)

Are there any easy or fast growing multi-floral paphs or are they all slow growers?


----------



## gonewild (Aug 3, 2011)

What speed limit have you posted?


----------



## Paphman910 (Aug 3, 2011)

Depends on your conditions!

Paphman910


----------



## Paphman910 (Aug 3, 2011)

I would avoid Paphiopedilum adductum and Paphiopedilum adductum var. anitum as they are slow growers!

Paphman910


----------



## eggshells (Aug 3, 2011)

I have Sanderianum, Saint Swithin, PEOY, Philippinense, Primechild for multiflorals. I think that fastest one is the Philippinense. I'm planning to get more fast growing multiflorals while waiting for the slow growers that I just listed


----------



## Paphman910 (Aug 3, 2011)

eggshells said:


> I have Sanderianum, Saint Swithin, PEOY, Philippinense, Primechild for multiflorals. I think that fastest one is the Philippinense. I'm planning to get more fast growing multiflorals while waiting for the slow growers that I just listed



Nice collection of orchids! I bet your PEOY will get big and grow fast! My fastest growing orchid is Paphiopedilum stonei! It is a BIG plant and has leafspan of 32 inches across with a 12 inch new growth and start of a new growth. It was only about 14 inches in leafspan seedling on January 2010.


Paphman910


----------



## eggshells (Aug 3, 2011)

Thank You. My current Sanderianum have an 8 in. leaf span. but the Saint Swithin and PEOY are only 4 - 5 inches. 

I bought another BS Sanderianum. Pretty pricey but I don't want to wait any more and buy one from seedling as I may not see it bloom in my lifetime. I also got a Rothschildianum and Praestans. It should arrive next week. All blooming sizes for the same reason stated above. I am planning to get a Wilhelminae and Addicted Phillip. Are these fast grower? 

My longest leafspan is my Primechild. Here is a photo of it.












I think its another slow grower but not too slow compared to Sanderianum.


----------



## Paphman910 (Aug 3, 2011)

eggshells said:


> Thank You. My current Sanderianum have an 8 in. leaf span. but the Saint Swithin and PEOY are only 4 - 5 inches.
> 
> I bought another BS Sanderianum. Pretty pricey but I don't want to wait any more and buy one from seedling as I may not see it bloom in my lifetime. I also got a Rothschildianum and Praestans. It should arrive next week. All blooming sizes for the same reason stated above. I am planning to get a Wilhelminae and Addicted Phillip. Are these fast grower?
> 
> ...



Real nice flowers! Are your orchids coming from Orchid Inn? Sam regularly come up to Canada and sells plants! I heard Orchids Limited is coming up to Manitoba in September.

Paphman910


----------



## eggshells (Aug 3, 2011)

Yes, the ones that are coming next week. Thanks for the info about Orchids Limited. I should buy easy multiflorals from them. 

What do you think about Wilhelminae and Gardinerii. I like Lowii but I think they are too big.


----------



## eggshells (Aug 3, 2011)

I just checked the Orchids Limited website. Pre-Orders are done. So I missed it. Anyways back on topic. 

I am looking to get Wilhelminae and Addicted Phillip. Does anyone know if there are easy to grow paphs? 

Thanks.


----------



## Paphman910 (Aug 3, 2011)

eggshells said:


> Yes, the ones that are coming next week. Thanks for the info about Orchids Limited. I should buy easy multiflorals from them.
> 
> What do you think about Wilhelminae and Gardinerii. I like Lowii but I think they are too big.



I like Paph wilhelminae and gardinerii! I got one from Sam and it is growing at a reasonable rate under my T5HO lights. Put them in a small pot and don't overpot them (too large a pot)! They have a tendency of clumping readily so you get a specimen plant in no time.

As it gets bigger I will grow them under my 400 Watt Metal Halide lights. You should get a Paph randsii from him as well as they are quite rare in this country!

Paphman910


----------



## eggshells (Aug 3, 2011)

Good to know. I always pot in small pots I have them on 2" pots. I thought I was under potting them. I saw a Randsii its ridiculous big. I don't think I can have that.


----------



## paphioboy (Aug 3, 2011)

Philippinense and gardneri/glanduliferum complex are easy and fast growing. Rothschildianum also grows fast if you have a mature growth to start with. I find seedlings very slow... If lowii is too big, try haynaldianum or its hybrids like Henrietta Fujiwara.. My fastest growing multifloral is Billy Cardalino (Susan Booth x philippinense)... Was 1 old growth with a new start end of last year and now 2 big growths with 2 new starts...


----------



## Eric Muehlbauer (Aug 4, 2011)

Both haynalidianum and lowii, as well as some of their hybrids (Berenice, Lebaudyanum) are as fast growing and blooming as the non-multi paphs. In other words, you can buy a relatively small seedling and it will bloom in 2-3 years.


----------



## Roth (Aug 4, 2011)

The easiest and fastest are kolopakingii and its variations and gigantifolium. They need a lot of food, but they do not like to be kept cold.


----------



## NYEric (Aug 4, 2011)

It's relative. They are all easy to grow.  Just get stuff you like and try to find it blooming size if you're impatient. BTW, I heard the Paph Berenice grows like grass!


----------



## eggshells (Aug 4, 2011)

Thanks guys. I have taken note of the plants that you guys listed. I will now hunt for them.


----------



## goldenrose (Aug 4, 2011)

...hmmm ... where do I start?
Seeing everyone's cultural conditions are different, what's fast growing for one may not be for another, the same can be said for each individual plant. 
Can you give us some details on your setup?
I do agree with others on gardineri, I just love mine!
Sandies - I'm in the process of growing a flask, some have been quick, easy growers and there's others that I should probably stop wasting the space on!
If immediate gratification is what you're looking for, then obviously you buy the most mature plant you can afford & BTW you're off to a *great* start!


----------



## eggshells (Aug 4, 2011)

I grow them under full spectrum fluorescent lights on a shelf with a humidifier underneath and fans. Relative humidity is between 60-70 and there is a constant breeze. I measured the light levels using my camera but I don't think its accurate. It reads around 1500 lux. I also have a Northwest facing windows there so its pretty bright since my 3 phals are growing happily which are on the same room and I don't have those under the lights. Does this helps? I grow them indoors.


----------



## Justin (Aug 4, 2011)

I find Michael Koopowitz to be extremely easy hybrid to grow and flower. But they can eventually get pretty big.


----------



## NeoNJ (Aug 9, 2011)

Eric Muehlbauer said:


> Both haynalidianum and lowii, as well as some of their hybrids (Berenice, Lebaudyanum) are as fast growing and blooming as the non-multi paphs. In other words, you can buy a relatively small seedling and it will bloom in 2-3 years.



BRAVO! I was wondering when someone was going to mention haynalidianum and lowii ! I have both of these, and they are very fast growers! F-A-S-T ! and reliable bloomers !


----------



## eggshells (Aug 12, 2011)

Thank you everyone for your inputs, I ordered a bunch of plants and got them today.

I got a sanderianum, praestans, rothschildianum, wilhelminae, and a hybrid addidcted phillip. 

I got to say the praestans and wilhelminae are compact plants. I really like them.


----------



## Justin (Aug 12, 2011)

excellent choices! give them all bright light and good quality water and they will be happy!


----------



## polyantha (Aug 14, 2011)

goldenrose said:


> Sandies - I'm in the process of growing a flask, some have been quick, easy growers and there's others that I should probably stop wasting the space on!


I absolutely agree!
The only (mature) plants which are growing slowly in my collection are adductum, add. var. anitum and randsii. Young plants are very often slow growing.
Very fast: gigantifolium BS, kolopakingii BS, some stonei clones, modern roths, many philippinense clones (but there also very slow ones around). Try to get a BS philippinense first, they are affordable and the flowers are nice.


----------

